# Moving to Mexico City



## Jetter (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm just about to move to Mexico city. I am going for work and have my FM3 and whatnot. I know a few people there and had the opportunity to visit on a work trip in Feb so have a vague idea of what I'm letting myself in for, but I'd love to hear any advice or tips you guys might have for me! In the past I have lived in Spain, France and the U.S.

I'll be working in Santa Fe but plan to live somewhere like La Condesa. I would like to share an apartment and have a friend who's looking out for somewhere for me. However I can't seem to find any website where people advertise rentals, is there one? I'll have a company car, which should be interesting! (Especially considering I've never driven on thr 'wrong' side of the road and the drivers over there are pretty mental!).

I mostly just wanted to say hello and see if there's anything in particular I should be bringing with me. Also, stupid question, is there any point in bringing any winter clothes or is it generally quite mild? (I'm female and trying - in vain most likely - to keep baggage to a minimum!).

Thanks in advance


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It can get cold and breezy at Mexico City's altitude in the winter months, but not frigid. As for the driving, you have my sympathy if you are not accustomed to driving on the right. In Mexico City, they tend to drive within mere inches of each other and there will be no margin of error if your reflexes are in the wrong direction. Good luck.
Other than that, you will find a lot to see and do and Mexico has excellent bus or air connections to lots of fascinating destinations in other parts of the country. Enjoy.


----------



## handels (Oct 23, 2008)

*Buy clothes, bring things you can't live without*

I just moved here a few weeks ago and also came with only the suitcase allotment of the airlines. Clothing is fairly affordable here, especially if you will be paid in euros. Bring any cosmetics you are in love with, the selection here is not impressive. Ordering online is also a pain as packages can be delayed, disappear or have unreasonable customs imposed.

You will probably need winter clothes. I put on a sweatshirt in the morning and take it off by early afternoon. I have definitely used the jacket (trench) that I brought and will buy a winter jacket. It depends on what you consider cold, but I have seen Mexicans here wearing scarves, hats, gloves and quilted jackets on some mornings since I've been here.

They have American departments stores and Liverpool (which is extremely similar to Corte Ingles).

There is a Craigslist mexico which is ok and has some apartment listings. I think having your friend look is your best bet. A lot of people find roommates through friends of friends. Condesa is great. We live in Anzures nearby. We hired a real estate person to find our apartment and also walked around and looked at for rent signs (there are just tons). You could also look for European/American clubs and advertise for a flatmate.

I used to live in Spain, too. If you let me know if you are European or American I might have a better idea of advice since I will know where you are coming from (metaphorically speaking).

I've only been here a few weeks, so no expert but I've certainly learned a lot already. Good luck with your move!

Things we brought with us: a clothing iron that we love, computers (electronics are expensive here), our cat  , books for hubby (selection and price in english not great here), cosmetics, prescriptions, limited clothing/shoes.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to both of you and, may you enjoy your stay in Mexico.


----------



## handels (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you! It certainly looks like we will!


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jetter said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm just about to move to Mexico city from Ireland. I am going for work and have my FM3 and whatnot. I know a few people there and had the opportunity to visit on a work trip in Feb so have a vague idea of what I'm letting myself in for, but I'd love to hear any advice or tips you guys might have for me! In the past I have lived in Spain, France and the U.S.
> 
> ...


It really depends on what you can afford to spend as far as rent. Relatively you can find apartments (with parking) for under $1000 USD in Condesa. Del Valle nearby is another consideration that has lots of apartments (more so that Condesa). Keep in mind that Condesa and Del Valle (kind of just south of Condesa) is a bit of a trek and in the middle of the city compared to Santa Fe which is on the mountainside just to the west. Santa Fe can be expensive for apartments, usually 1500 USD and up per month. A nearby consideration where my cousin use to live (and a lot of expats like) is Interlomas (officially Huixquilucan, Estado de Mexico), which is in nearby Mexico State, just north of Santa Fe). There is a cuota (or toll road) that can make the journey shorter or you can literally drive (it is about 15 to 20 minutes with no traffic) as he used to work in front of the Torre Arcos (we call it the Pantelon). In Interlomas, you can definitely find stuff that goes for just under $1000 USD and apartments are available for under $1500 USD. I remember seeing some not to long ago that were $850 or so in Interlomas, but it's a matter of taking a look. Interlomas is almost a Little America, with lots of American stores (Walmart, Costco) and probably more car dealerships than you've ever seen in a square mile.

There are also some small condo areas just west of Santa Fe (on either side of the of the Mexico-Toluca road) in Cuajimalpa (officially Santa Fe is in Cuajimalpa) but look just west of there. There are definitely things that run under $1000 USD in there.

As far as winter clothes, generally not needed. It can get down to about 10 celsius or so, sometimes a bit lower, but rarely will it ever hit 0. A jacket and some sweaters are generally recommended.

The drivers can get pestering here, but Santa Fe is much more easy going compared to places like downtown.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

This might help, this is from the Reforma newspaper,

reforma.com / avisos de ocasion

and also from El Universal,

aviso-oportuno.com.mx/casas, los mejores clasificados


----------



## raul1968 (Nov 3, 2008)

*site to find rentals*



Jetter said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm just about to move to Mexico city from Ireland. I am going for work and have my FM3 and whatnot. I know a few people there and had the opportunity to visit on a work trip in Feb so have a vague idea of what I'm letting myself in for, but I'd love to hear any advice or tips you guys might have for me! In the past I have lived in Spain, France and the U.S.
> 
> ...


Hello,

We're also about to move to mexico - try this site: metroscubicos "dot" com


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That site will take you to a Google page with real estate resources.


----------



## handels (Oct 23, 2008)

*not sure how big you need*

I just saw a great listing for a furnished studio in polanco for 550 USD. It's on Craigslist Mexico, under apartamentos en alquiler.

I was actually trying to find a local gym - this came up because there is a gym in the building.

HTH!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Rodrigo84 said:


> It can get down to about 10 celsius or so, sometimes a bit lower, but rarely will it ever hit 0.


True, but a bit optimistic. November is barely started, and has been 7°C when I went out at 7:00 am on several recent days. In the coldest nights of December and January, 4°C is not unusual. It warms up by about 10:00 or 11:00 am when the sun has been up for a few hours, but on the occasional cloudy winter day, it can stay quite cool.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

My wife and I co-own a home in Mexico City, though we usually stay in the country. We definitely go native, and frankly I have never seen a home with heating in it, though I have no idea what expat business housing is like. During winter, especially if there is a cold spell, it gets down to 55 degrees F. in our home and stays that way for days.

This will depend upon how the house is made. Ours is multi-story with large buildings shading the sun. When it is cold we wear our heavy coats in the house.

The first few nights, one suffers while sleeping. Within a few days, one adapts and is quite warm at night, except perhaps for the thyroid deprived folks. Going to the bathroom at night is murder.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

PieGrande said:


> My wife and I co-own a home in Mexico City, though we usually stay in the country. We definitely go native, and frankly I have never seen a home with heating in it, though I have no idea what expat business housing is like. During winter, especially if there is a cold spell, it gets down to 55 degrees F. in our home and stays that way for days.
> 
> This will depend upon how the house is made. Ours is multi-story with large buildings shading the sun. When it is cold we wear our heavy coats in the house.
> 
> The first few nights, one suffers while sleeping. Within a few days, one adapts and is quite warm at night, except perhaps for the thyroid deprived folks. Going to the bathroom at night is murder.


When my cousin lived down here he had no air conditioning in his apartment and had to get a heater in winter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It might be a good idea to state your location, instead of just 'here' or 'there' when discussing the need for AC or heaters. So much, in Mexico, depends upon the construction, orientation of your house and the altitude. Here at Lake Chapala, we may vary by ten degrees from Guadalajara just because of the 'heat sink effect' of the lake, which moderates our climate greatly. In fact, there is even a significant difference from the south shore to the north shore in rainfall and resultant temperature changes during the rainy season. For those living at sea level on the coasts; AC will be needed and it is very, very expensive to operate; even for one room. Here, at Lake Chapala, we don't need AC and a tiny propane heater will serve for those few winter evenings or early mornings, just to knock off the chill. Orientation of the house, design of windows and overhangs, etc., will make all the difference in the world on how well the house holds heat and prevents rapid changes in interior temperature. The thicker the masonry walls and ceilings, the better. The ability to control ventilation through windows and doors is also important. Even the color of the roof and the walls of the home will make a difference. So, there is a lot to consider when you rent or buy.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Exactly right, Rvgringo, which is why I mentioned the shading of our house. It is 3 or 4 degrees F. warmer in our room on the second floor which has considerably more sun exposure, and my nephew's bedroom on the third floor gets very warm the minute the sun comes out, but cools down fast in the evening.

Mexico City is around 7200 feet above sea level, and I am told the average temperature drops around 3 degrees F. for each 1,000 feet above sea level, just as one would experience in a small airplane.

Our house in the country, rural Puebla, is at 5740 feet, and it is only very cool a week or two during the coldest weather. We are outside the smog area, so no one fusses if we run the fireplace; some neighbors actually cook over wood fires year round.

We tend to open the windows the minute it is warmer outside than inside, then shut them when it cools down at night. So, that moderates the house temps a bit, except in the very coldest weather, since the sun comes out most days. Still, we must dress rather warmly.

In April and May, the hot time in rural Puebla, we reverse the program, and it doesn't get especially hot until maybe 5 pm, and then with a fan it is not bad.

Some people have said one can pick his/her climate by studying a map, looking for the correct altitude. Choose Mexico once said some people have summer homes, and winter homes, to take advantage of that temperature difference.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One of the benefits of living in Mexico is a 'greener footprint' in our lifestyle and a considerably lower expenditure for utilities. We grew up with AC and furnaces. Here, at Lake Chapala, we have neither; no thermostats to control the temperature inside the house. Instead, we open or close windows to accomplish the same thing. We seldom use the fireplace without having to open a door when the room gets too warm. Instead, we use one brick of a ceramic propane heater to knock off the winter chill. That's all it takes.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> It might be a good idea to state your location, instead of just 'here' or 'there' when discussing the need for AC or heaters.


Oops, I was taking too much for granted. I'm in Mexico City, like the title of the thead.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

We occasionally get snow in the mountains here by Cuajimalpa in D.F. and also some hail that can even mimic snow...the kids love it though. I never found a need for AC for keeping cool here, but heaters are something my cousin needed where he lived as he was at 8,000 foot in elevation, but I think he could have done fine with some blankets.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's perfectly OK, Maesonna, but when folks read several threads they may lose track of the title of each one in their quest for information on Mexico, the country. I find that it helps to remind the reader of the specifics, once in a while, especially when wandering slightly off topic. If we wander too far, I'll try to pull the thread back to the theme that it started with.


----------



## Jetter (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey there,

I've just seen all the replies to this thread, thanks for your input. I finally got here a month ago, found an apartment soon enough so I'm getting settled slowly but surely. I'm still feeling a bit like a fish out of water but little by little I suppose...


----------

